# Limited Edition Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake Systems for MQB engines are Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to announce the release of its* Limited Edition Carbon Fiber Intake System *for MQB vehicles equipped with the 1.8L and 2.0L TSI® Gen3 engines.

Unitronic’s Limited Edition Carbon Fiber Intake Systems are available in either a red or blue Carbon/Kevlar weave and come with a serialized limited edition number plate. 
This Intake System is a direct bolt-on upgrade; designed to optimize airflow to the turbocharger, increase turbocharger efficiency, and enhance the sound from the engine and turbocharger.

You can now enjoy all the performance benefits of Unitronic's Carbon Fiber Intake System in two new limited edition colors! 
Complement the exterior paint color of your car and stand out with a nice colorful touch while keeping the classic character of Carbon fiber.

*
LEARN MORE AT WWW.GETUNITRONIC.COM*


----------

